
The Moment in Adulthood When You Realize Your Parents' Cooking Kind of Sucks - devy
https://munchies.vice.com/en_us/article/a3pp9z/the-moment-in-adulthood-when-you-realize-your-parents-cooking-kind-of-sucks
======
crooked-v
Adulthood? I realized I hated pork chops at age 8.

